# Hi from Sydney



## CamB (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi, have been lurking and occasionally posting for some time. People keep PM'ing me and I can't reply 

Have a Sepang Blue '16 Mk3 Coupe TTS - the colour is magnificent - far better than Turbo Blue (IMHO).

Have retrofitted CarPlay also.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Check frequently :wink: or click link for MP & PM Access info.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... 0&t=804241
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------

